# Foods that regrow from food scraps



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I came across this online and wasn't sure if it went here or in gardening. Since the economy is in the tank ( and we all know it) I figure any way to get more for your money is worth a shot.
This is taking food scraps and regrowing them for more food. Interesting thought and I figure I'll give it a try with some things. what can it hurt ya know?
I hope it comes up okay as I'm posting the chart from my photobucket lol
right click it and save it to your pics and you should be able to increase the size if it doesn't come up good.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a book as part of my homeschool curriculum for science. It is all about this! It shows regrowing carrot tops so it will go to seed and sweet potato slips started in jars.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Good list.
I have one, but they count seeds as regrow & I disagree on the seeds as regrow. There are the cut & grow greens in the garden, but that is different too.

http://www.diyncrafts.com/4732/repurpose/25-foods-can-re-grow-kitchen-scraps/1


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I got a book as part of my homeschool curriculum for science. It is all about this! It shows regrowing carrot tops so it will go to seed and sweet potato slips started in jars.


Oh do tell!!! I love a good kid book!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We also did this as a Homeschool science project ... along with the colored cotton. (Homeschooling is great ... )


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I bought some Romaine lettuce hearts to make salad with. My wife took the last inch of them stuck them in water, and to my utter disbelief every one came back. I'd never even thought about lettuce being able to do that. I was little kid amazed!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Balls004 said:


> I bought some Romaine lettuce hearts to make salad with. My wife took the last inch of them stuck them in water, and to my utter disbelief every one came back. I'd never even thought about lettuce being able to do that. I was little kid amazed!


:laugh:....................


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Oh do tell!!! I love a good kid book!


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

If you take the top of a pineapple and put it in water much like the avocado above it will sprout roots.
However pineapple only produce fruit once every 3 years.


ooops... just saw that it was at the bottom of the graphic that Genevieve posted at the top.

But it didn't tell ya the 3 years part...lol


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Grimm said:


>


I don't want to be Danny Downer, but some of those are just planting seeds, not an unused part of the plant, like a pineapple. If we look at the first one, Almonds, what is the part you would eat that would leave the seed to plant?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've regrown romaine lettuce, celery and several other food scraps and all grew, But...........

The lettuce would not "head" and tried to bolt straight to seed, the same with celery. 

They were good to eat and it is a good way to re use he scraps but what you get from them will not likely not be "Grocery Store" produce.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Davarm said:


> I've regrown romaine lettuce, celery and several other food scraps and all grew, But...........
> 
> The lettuce would not "head" and tried to bolt straight to seed, the same with celery.
> 
> They were good to eat and it is a good way to re use he scraps but what you get from them will not likely not be "Grocery Store" produce.


Not that I know a darn thing about this, but even if you get nothing but seeds out of the deal, it's still better than tossing it out, right?

Does Romaine lettuce head like say Iceberg? The stuff my wife is resurrecting looks just like what I bought originally, just shorter right now.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Balls004 said:


> Not that I know a darn thing about this, but even if you get nothing but seeds out of the deal, it's still better than tossing it out, right?


Yes and no ... What "kind" of seed you get could be a big deal. (not all seeds are equal.)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Balls004 said:


> Not that I know a darn thing about this, but even if you get nothing but seeds out of the deal, it's still better than tossing it out, right?
> 
> Does Romaine lettuce head like say Iceberg? The stuff my wife is resurrecting looks just like what I bought originally, just shorter right now.


The Romaine head is kinda football shaped and the leaves are not as tightly packed but it is still a "head".

Keep us updated, if you do get heads out of it, I'll try it again and see how it goes. I have a whole bed of Romaine thats about 4 or so inches tall now so I'll have plenty to experiment with.

Andi's right on the seeds, if the original plant is/was a hybrid(most commercially grown crops are), you have no gaurentees on what the seeds will produce.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I wonder how many times you can keep cutting it off and replanting Romaine? Is this a one time deal or will it keep going for eternity?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> I wonder how many times you can keep cutting it off and replanting Romaine? Is this a one time deal or will it keep going for eternity?


I wonder if you grow the plant can you cut & grow again, with out loosening the plant.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Balls004 said:


> I wonder how many times you can keep cutting it off and replanting Romaine? Is this a one time deal or will it keep going for eternity?


Thats a thought, make salad the rest of your life from one plant, sounds like the ideal prepper strategy! lol

Gonna have to put that on my list of things to try!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Roo and I are trying our hands at growing some of our scraps this winter. I have some celery rooting and some carrot tops. I know the carrots don't regrow but I heard this is a great way to get seeds without losing any edible carrots. It is all an experiment right now.

I have a mushroom kit we will start at the end of winter and I am going to try regrowing romaine lettuce, green onions and cabbage as I get some scraps. It just means less for the chickens for now. Good thing my mom is saving her scraps and gives us a few pounds every time we visit.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You all should try some of these......


----------

